# Insanity workout?



## SarahSausage

Hi, I'm thinking of getting Shaun T's 60 day Insanity Workout. Have heard loads about it and wonder if anyone has done it & what results you got?


----------



## ILoveShoes

I've not heard of it, but I'd be interested to know what it is. Who's Shaun T? I've never heard of him.
xx


----------



## aliss

It's harder than P90X, if you are familiar with it.

It's completely body weight, so no equipment, but it requires a lot of loud jumping/stomping so keep that in mind if you are planning to do it when bubs sleeps.

It's very high impact and IMO not for beginners at all, especially postpartum women -you could actually cause some damage to your abdominal muscles if you do this right after baby. If you aren't already in pretty good shape and a decent amount of time postpartum then I would not advise doing it.

Other than that, I really really enjoy it - but not for at least a good 6+ months after baby! It will do the trick, that I can promise! I throw it in for cardio 1-2x a week. They are about 44-46 minutes each.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nmKQEVJdh5s


----------



## charlotte-xo

:shock: oh my. that looks insane indeed lol. good luck :thumbup:

<3


----------



## SuperfitHsMom

I have not done the Insanity workout myself either, but I know that it is not recommended for woman who have recently had a baby. This is a very intense workout!
I would recommend starting out with some very simple abdominal exercises to get your core back into shape. That is the part of your body that experiences the most trauma during pregnancy and birth. (I should know, I've had five children, all vaginal, at home births.)
I am currently working on P90X, but I am 4 months post birth AND I am greatly modifying the Ab portion of the workout program. I am concentrating on keeping my transverse abdominals tight before doing any kind of abdominal moves. This is especially important if you, like me, have a separation in your abdominus rectus from pregnancy.
Hope this info helps and good luck with your exercise routine whatever you choose to do!


----------



## MummyToAmberx

i wana do this but cant get it in uk

im after turbo fire though :)


----------



## Rachel S

I am a fitness instructor and Insanity is not for beginners. You have to have a certain amount of cardio fitness as its a lot of boot camp style exercises using your own body weight and its based on Interval Training, whihc is really effective for weight loss and toning too.


----------



## lm81

I've been doing insanity on and off, I've just done it to what my body allows and making a note of how many reps ect and try and do a few more. Due to mu section 4 weeks ago I've missed a few things out... But it's preparing me for when my 6week check givesme the all clear.


----------



## ILoveShoes

I've asked my DH to get me this for my birthday :). I hope he does.
I'll probably try to do it once or twice a week, alongside my other workouts.
It looks brilliant!!!
xx


----------



## SarahSausage

Well I have it and it's tough. I have always been fit & trained although didn't do anything the whole of pregnancy. For anyone who wants quick results & can invest an hour each day for 6 days a week I'd say go for it but yes it's better if you have a good fitness level to start with. I'm hoping this will kick start mine back into action. Going well so far but everyday my body hurts! Lol. No pain no gain!! :-D


----------



## Kerri B

I love exercising but I've got to say that Insanity sure looks well... insane! Would love to give it a try soon.

MummytoAmberx - I looked on Amazon UK and they have it! :)


----------

